# Bite issues



## David DeSimone (Oct 19, 2006)

I am new here and I am having a few issues with a young male. I think most of the concerns are training related and not dog related. If anyone would like to give me their opinions that would be great. I have some video to give somewhat of a picture of the dog in his agitation work. I am thick skinned and will not be offended just want some ideas to correct the problems. I would have to send clips via email.

Regards.
David


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Check your PM's for my email address.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

He looks like a nice dog, the helper needs to learn some better technique and I would stop using that style sleeve. Sent you email with more of my thoughts.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

host it for him on youtube or zippyvideos or something mike so we can all join in the fun


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> host it for him on youtube or zippyvideos or something mike so we can all join in the fun


Mike's started charging for 1:1 consultations he can refer to in open threads to build up his mystique. :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Absolutely Woody.

David, if you want to share the video more easily with the rest of the forum, sign up for a free account with PhotoBucket.com YouTube.com PutFile.com or any of the free video hosting sites out there. I can do it for you if you want on my account, let me know.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey David, this is just my opinion: He is only 15mths old, ease up on the defense, that'll come later. A little is fine but that was too much too long. You might want to go to a soft sleeve for now. Work him all in prey right now, alot of side to side, when the decoy comes in straight at him he puts the dog into defense. To me the dog looks like his confidence needs to be built up more. Stay in prey and back off the clatter stick over his head right now. You have to ease everything in with the dog. Be careful not to do too much too quick, you need to build a good foundation. When the dog is on the sleeve, the handler needs to be a post and stand still while the decoy pulls the dog tight on the leash then the decoy will give into the dog and let him regrip a full bite and then slip the sleeve and let the dog carry as a reward for the full bite. Not everyone agrees with the carry of the sleeve but I have found that it does help on a young dog. Its up to you. The dog does look nice and does go into defense well, so I wouldn't worry about that for now. Too much defense and you could have a problem on your hands, I like a well balanced dog, prey=defense. Try using a foam stick and ease it over the dogs head and rub him with it, let the dog know that it will not hurt him. Use the clatter stick or whip at a distance and then slowly bring it in closer will the dog is on the sleeve. When he is biting full and hard on the soft sleeve then you can go back to the hard sleeve. Not trying to write a book here, sorry. The dog looked mostly in defense so remember, work him in prey, make it fun for him, introduce new things slowly, build a good foundation, and you have fun. I hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

David, I forgot to ask you, what sport or you training in or are you training a personal protection dog only?


----------



## David DeSimone (Oct 19, 2006)

Jay,

Thanks for the input. It is not too much information. Sometimes we get to carried away because they are our dogs and I agree too much defense and not enough prey. I have been trying to sell him ONLY for $$$$ reasons I am out of work due to a torn meniscus and have no $$$$ flow right now. But the more I see him work and see that he is fairly strong and sound the moreIi like him. So if he is still here in the spring I am going to do PP or ASR. Sch. is fine just not very practical in my area.

Regards,
David


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. If things change for you and you decide to do ASR, everyone including me will be glad to help you.


----------



## David DeSimone (Oct 19, 2006)

Mike,

I have been trying youtube no luck. I am going train right now. If you dont mind post them on your account that would be OK with me if not I will try again when I get back. I have many clips that trainers on this board could comment on.

Regards,
David


----------

